# Escape of the Porkette: Sequel to Escape of the Porker



## luvmypets (Feb 27, 2017)

We just expanded our pig pen yesterday! I suppose my gilt got a little too excited and tonight when Im calling the alpacas from our driveway? My gilt Patricia trots up with a happy little greeting. WHAT?! I was so shocked, I ran out and was greeted in the strangest way. 8 alpacas 2 sheep...and a hairy..pig? Im glad it was her and not one of the 200lb barrows, not that they are aggressive but its fair to say I dont trust them. Anyways I go out and this pig is following me like a dog happily snorting the whole time. I inspected the fence and its pretty obvious she got out underneath. I filled it in the the best of my abilities. Either way it was an interesting evening lol! She went into the pen like a good pig.

And of course I got pics



 

My ram lamb is like: That is a strange creature


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 27, 2017)

Haha! She is too cute! I've never had a pig escape, but I do worry about it sometimes.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2017)

The second night we had our pigs, the dogs went nuts, barking at an outside fence. The bushes shook, something was there! I thought maybe the pigs got out, so we walked around their half acre pen twice with flashlights to see if there was a hole. We found no evidence of escape, but they didn't come to me either. So I worried half the night, but they were in their pen the next morning!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 28, 2017)

I came home to one of our two out and about. Fortunately he went back into the pen since his brother was still there. I have a neighbor who lost his 3 pigs when they got out and never came back so I was happy that only one escaped as I think it kept him close to home. My pen had a sally port so I could go into the pen and feed and if they did charge the gate they were literally in another pen.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 28, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I came home to one of our two out and about. Fortunately he went back into the pen since his brother was still there. I have a neighbor who lost his 3 pigs when they got out and never came back so I was happy that only one escaped as I think it kept him close to home. My pen had a sally port so I could go into the pen and feed and if they did charge the gate they were literally in another pen.


Thats how our gate is, however part of their pen does go along the border of the open field.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2017)

Glad she wasn't "gone" and went right back in for you.


----------

